# Help? GTA San Andreas?



## omagedon (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello,

I seem to be having a problem. When I play the game, the camera would go around in circles around the subject (CJ). I tried everything to see if I can fix it but I am unable to fix it. I tried the default settings too but notta it keeps on going around in circles which makes me dizzy.

GTA San Andreas
PC

Please help.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you got a steering wheel or joystick connected? You might have to recalibrate or disable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

*same / similar problem here*

I've tried a Logitech Force feedback GT wheel (USB), and also the MS Forcefeedback sterring wheel (gameport). Neither are properly detected, and the accelerator and brake pedals are not detected either - I.e. you can't configure them for acceleration / braking - all you can do is UP / Down with them, and as they are analog and not digital, this causes problems.

I'm running Windows XP 32bit + SP1 with all latest Microsoft drivers, as well as latest hardware drivers for the steering wheels and also my graphics card.

Any ideas?

Both steering wheels work perfectly in Need For Speed Underground 2, so it isn't calibration or anything similar.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i've got san andreas here for the playstation 2, and i gotta tell you, the camera seems to do alot of spinning.

it seems the idiots over at rockstar games thought it added to the neat factor.

however, if yours is just flat doing it non stop, then perhaps it is your controller...

try setting it up to use the keyboard, (just for a minute) does it still do it?


----------



## thecheez (Jun 20, 2005)

i'm running a playstation 2 dualshock controller through a usb adapter to play san andreas and i get this if the 'analog' function isn't selected (red light off, joysticks don't work). the moment i turn it on (red light on, joysticks work) the spinning camera stops. if you have a similar function on your joystick/steering wheel etc... try that coz it might fix your problem


----------



## jbulger30 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Restarting*

I know this has nothing to do with your problem omagedon but I do not know how to start a new thread hehe...could someone tell me? Anyway, I can play the game for about 3 minutes and then it will just restart. Every single time. Any ideas?


----------

